# Adding spices to the wood for smoking



## phoenix rising (Oct 5, 2013)

I have heard that some guys use wood from whiskey barrels, and others add an onion to their fire for smoking (which I did, and it made a nice addition to the ribs) but has anyone added spices to their fire??  I was thinking as a drink a lot of licorice and mint tea that maybe I could rip the bags open after I use them and toss the leaves into the fire for a different taste.  Has anyone tried this??


----------



## mr t 59874 (Oct 5, 2013)

Spices and teas generally will burn quickly.  You could try sprinkling them in smoldering pellets and perhaps get a little scent. 

Teas, dry herbs and spices work very well in my Smoking Gun though.

Tom


----------



## black (Oct 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *S2K9K*   [h3]edited post[/h3]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's OK, edit my posts as you like


----------

